# 1973 Continental Frame to Sorta OK Town Bike



## Martin Bike Nut (Sep 5, 2022)

This was a fun project, but the frame is just a little too small for me.


upgraded wheels (which were damaged beyond repair)
replaced 1-piece crank with loose-bearing spindle BB and (beautiful!), vintage Shimano Golden Arrow (105) cranks
ditched front derailleur
replaced ~14-38t cassette with NOS ~14-22 (in gold color!); Suntour?  Shimano?
replaced drop bars with OrangeVelo Porteur (but I don't really like these)
replaced Twin Stik with vintage Suntour thumb shifter
replaced old, heavy, worn original saddle with vintage Brooks
did some amateurish paint touch-up


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 5, 2022)

looking good!


----------

